# Is there anything similar to Output's EXHALE?



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2019)

I have a project coming up where I have sketched out some themes and using - sparingly - Output's EXHALE. The client has positively reacted to those 'sprinkles'. While I just might have enough in that one library for this feature, I'd like some complimentary options for it. 

The vibe needs to be earthy, but modern. It is a dramatic, moody film. Organic sources with audio manglings is the key (hence the EXHALE). I get the impression that it is the 'human voice' processed like this that is getting his attention but for sure any 'organic' instruments processed similarly would be good.

Any third party OMNI soundsets would be an added plus as that is my main synth (Zebra HZ would also be good.) Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 11, 2019)

You might want to check out Mimi Page Light & Shadow.


----------



## Zee (Sep 11, 2019)

The vocal phrases in Ethera EVI has a similar vibe but it's less pronounced words than output and it's more towards pads too.
Heavyocity's Mosaic Voices and Vocalise are also more towards pads than one shots


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2019)

Zee said:


> The vocal phrases in Ethera EVI has a similar vibe but it's less pronounced words than output and it's more towards pads too.
> Heavyocity's Mosaic Voices and Vocalise are also more towards pads than one shots



Yes I have Ethera - and while a good library, I need something more 'indie' that that. I'll check out other titles you mentioned - thanks!


----------



## Zee (Sep 11, 2019)

There's also Vir2 Aeris choir which uses more standard word builder approach but IIRC that library had some intonation and GUI issues when it came out (I don't own it myself) maybe they've addressed it


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 11, 2019)

If you're thinking about using Omni then you should check out PluginGuru *KREATURESQUE*


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 11, 2019)

Evoxa from Echo sound works is like Exhale lite. I'm not sure if it contains anything not found in Exhale though.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok thanks guys - I'll check it out.


----------



## ism (Sep 11, 2019)

Heavocity Vocalize 2 is worth a look, can go a lot less synthy that Exhale. 

Even less synthy /sound desigy would be the evos in Eric Whitacre choir. Not sure it that still counts as indy though. 

There's also fun thing you could probably do with lots of reverb and maybe a bit of delay with something like Time Macro, or maybe Orchestral swarm ... very organic sources, and ripe for a bit of your own mangling.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2019)

ism said:


> Heavocity Vocalize 2 is worth a look, can go a lot less synthy that Exhale.
> 
> Even less synthy /sound desigy would be the evos in Eric Whitacre choir. Not sure it that still counts as indy though.
> 
> There's also fun thing you could probably do with lots of reverb and maybe a bit of delay with something like Time Macro, or maybe Orchestral swarm ... very organic sources, and ripe for a bit of your own mangling.



Good ideas - thanks.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 11, 2019)

You can do anything Exhale can do and more with a DAW and in Kontakt.

If you want I can give you sound design pointers.

It's pretty easy to do and I'd had to see you be limitted my a plugin or spend extra money. I know those indie films can be pretty tight on budget.

Also, if you roll your own it will sound better.


----------



## ism (Sep 11, 2019)

I think this one looks fun too:


----------



## Fleer (Sep 11, 2019)

Great ideas. I’m an Exhale fan, and adding Mimi Page from Soundiron works perfectly. Evoxa is a low cost alternative, albeit also lesser quality.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 11, 2019)

If you rented Arcade from Output for a month, you’d find a fair amount more Exhale stuff. $10 a month and if you cancel your subscription your project will still load the samples. A strange proposition and my only subscription, which I’d better use more or cancel. I’ve gotten some good tracks done with it but then let it linger while still paying.


----------



## DSmolken (Sep 11, 2019)

If you want to get totally off the wall, Krotos Dehumaniser or Digital Brain Voxpat for expensive FX that will mangle voices in very interesting ways. They can really mess with the pitch of the incoming audio, though maybe Voxpat is better at letting you select musical intervals for its pitch shifts.

If budget's an issue you probably don't want to go that far, but the most interesting thing they both to do is use a procedurally generated mammal roar as an impulse for convolution. I wonder if you could get there for free by using the synth from Xoxos Nature VSTs to generate a few roars, and any IR convolver... Then feed some quiet solo voice samples you already have to that.


----------

